# Realistic timeline TL-ETL



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 21, 2021)

I know this varies like crazy, but I'm curious what you guys have seen with average promotion time-in-grade.

Let's say that somebody is at least some measure of "ETL material" aka not somebody who is obviously going to be stuck for 5 years or longer as a TL.

I'm not sure I'm willing to stick it out for, say, 3 years as a TL, because the job is too demanding for the pay. Thoughts?


----------



## MrT (Nov 21, 2021)

18 months to 2 years.  Can be shorter if there desperate and you've had some experience before target.  In my area we are losing SDs and ETLs left and right so there has been a ton of promotions


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2021)

Have let your interest  to become an ETL known to your leadership?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 21, 2021)

For most positions, 18 months to 2 years would be what I would expect if the TL is very good and has potential for higher level leadership. 

However at my store I saw an HRTL get promoted to ETL-HR and an APTL get promoted to ETL-AP in less than 1 year each because our district was desperate for those positions. Each of them had been exceptional team members before getting promoted to TL, but I was blown away with how fast they went from team member to ETL.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2021)

Don't wait for leadership to come to you.  Make it known what you want and find out what you need to do to get there. Once your SD sees you as an ETL, it doesn't take long happen.  Lots of storeside leader turnover.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 21, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> the job is too demanding for the pay.


One of the reasons I chose not to promote to ETL was because it would be too demanding for the pay. Being salaried and a workaholic, I would end up working 60+ hours every week and end up making about the same amount per hour as I’m making now, if you were to factor in 40 regular hours plus 20+ OT. The money would be nice, but I would work myself to death. I value my free time too much.


----------



## NightHuntress (Nov 21, 2021)

My first thought is that if you think the job is too demanding for the pay for a team lead you’re going to hate being an ETL. At least with being a team lead for the most part we are capped at 40hrs and so not quite working ourselves to death except for this time of year where if you’re like my store it’s pretty much unlimited payroll and we are killing ourselves but the OT is pretty darn nice which ETL’s don’t receive. 
all the positions have levels of stress but there certain ones that are definitely a higher level of stress than others. 

to answer the other part of your question the quickest I’ve seen someone go from a team lead to an executive was less than six months. I’ve seen others promote in your average less than two years time and then I’ve seen some that it takes longer than that because they just aren’t ready or don’t want it at that time. 

Someone once told me one time that there’s a fine line between doing a good job and getting noticed that you would be good for a higher position and doing such a good job that you’re making your upper leader ship look good and they aren’t willing to lose you and therefore not interested in you moving up. While it sucks and shouldn’t happen like that it does sometimes


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Nov 21, 2021)

targetuser said:


> My first thought is that if you think the job is too demanding for the pay for a team lead you’re going to hate being an ETL.


That's a great point and something of a contradiction I've made. But what's worth more than the smallish hourly pay difference is the experience and resume notch - it's career progression. I factor that in as being very important. Having held a TL position is not all that marketable, but if being an ETL doesn't work out, you're in a way better spot to sell yourself.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> That's a great point and something of a contradiction I've made. But what's worth more than the smallish hourly pay difference is the experience and resume notch - it's career progression. I factor that in as being very important. Having held a TL position is not all that marketable, but if being an ETL doesn't work out, you're in a way better spot to sell yourself.


I hope you get what you deserve.


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 21, 2021)

Usually 2 to 3 years, often less if you’re good and already have a degree and/or experience.  

I see the ETL role as a transitional role between hourly and salaried, in that it doesn’t pay well for the work or responsibility, BUT you’ve gotta do it to get into Store Director territory, which pays very well for what you have to do.


----------



## NKG (Nov 21, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I know this varies like crazy, but I'm curious what you guys have seen with average promotion time-in-grade.
> 
> Let's say that somebody is at least some measure of "ETL material" aka not somebody who is obviously going to be stuck for 5 years or longer as a TL.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm willing to stick it out for, say, 3 years as a TL, because the job is too demanding for the pay. Thoughts?


You have to have 4 years of management experience. I guess you could start a work relationship with your DM and start getting the exposure early. The only time I've seen TL to ETL the TL worked real hard to have a strong relationship in the store and district. Took her 4 years. So good luck.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2021)

around here, they are giving out ETLs position like breakroom candy at halloween 🤣


----------



## PogDog (Nov 21, 2021)

Anticipate leaving your current store to be an ETL. Most of the ETLs that developed at my store had to leave to be an ETL (we didn't have the roles available to promote into at the time). 

My current GM-ETL transferred from a nearby store to ours, for instance, because we didn't have anyone ready to promote up at the time. 

Timing is a big factor as well.


----------



## Far from newbie (Nov 21, 2021)

No set timeline to wait for a promotion.  Deciding factors are :
        1. Are you capable and ready - over the years I have seen very quick promotions but we all knew the individuals were exceptional.
        2. Is there a need - At this time there is much need - so that is in your favor.  If the need is at your store, and your SD favors you, it could happen
                                       Quicker and you could stay in that store.  At one time you had to change stores but that isn’t happening as much anymore.
        3.  Have you been noticed by your DTL - introduced and recognized to your DM on a visit.

Be careful what you wish for - in the wrong store ETL is no picnic.
Pressure can be heavy on ETL’s from SD and district. 
YOU are accountable for everything even though you are not responsible for doing any of it.
it may be easier to get fired as an ETL than a TL if your metrics are bad.
As others have said - salary with longer days and ‘on-call’ as business needs.  Ex: might get a call at 2 am from security if building wasn’t armed at night, 
might have to work a 6th day if short-staffed,  might have to cover random shifts if overnight/closing TL’s call off.
 If there is a need at a store further away - your commute time could increase dramatically.


----------



## SilentCrow (Nov 30, 2021)

This is really hard to say because all stores and districts are different. Not only that they all vary in head count and needs for positions at any given moment.

I can tell you my timeline. I went from team member (cashier) to ETL in five years.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 30, 2021)

I went from level 2 specialist to etl in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 30, 2021)

Most recent at my store went from TL to ETL in about 14 months.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 1, 2021)

At my store they have hired 23 years old to be ETLs with bachelor's and short internships.

We also have an ETL that has been with Target for 15+ years and an external hire ETL with the same experience.

So being an ETL doesn't have much relationship to your work experience IMHO.

ETL is salary as opposed to a TL being hourly which could be good or bad.

IMHO if you are already a TL and don't get to be an ETL in two or three years I would work somewhere else.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Dec 1, 2021)

I'll have to get a feedback session with the SD after the holidays. I know the DSD likes me, but I get close to zero interaction with the SD. Meanwhile, other TLs are treated differently, much more face time. Not a game I like to play; not knowing where I stand. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Stocker (Dec 3, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> One of the reasons I chose not to promote to ETL was because it would be too demanding for the pay. Being salaried and a workaholic, I would end up working 60+ hours every week and end up making about the same amount per hour as I’m making now, if you were to factor in 40 regular hours plus 20+ OT. The money would be nice, but I would work myself to death. I value my free time too much.


All management type positions completely mess up your work/life balance. I mean the money is nice but it gives you little time for anything else. I have known some good team leads that have left Target over the years just because of this.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 3, 2021)

Stocker said:


> All management type positions completely mess up your work/life balance. I mean the money is nice but it gives you little time for anything else. I have known some good team leads that have left Target over the years just because of this.


But at least with a Lead position you're usually working only 40 hours (or get paid overtime for more). With a salaried position having much of a life is difficult.


----------



## MrT (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah i feel bad me and my etl are working like 70 -80 hours a week.  Atleast im getting paid.  Tbh the amount of taxes being taken out isnt really worth it though.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 4, 2021)

Does an ETL get a bonus that makes working all those hours worth it?


----------



## Kovsky (Dec 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Does an ETL get a bonus that makes working all those hours worth it?


ETLs and above do get larger bonuses, but whether or not the effort and time invested are worth it is debatable. In addition to looking at overall store metrics, Target overlords look at your workcenter's metrics and your overall contribution to your store and district before giving you your review score and bonus. ETL role is "worth it" primarily because you can grow both within Target (in stores or corporate) or outside Target after completing your ETL rotation.

OP, a year and a half to two years is a good timeframe from a fully trained TL to an ETL interview. This might vary depending on your store and district's headcount, turnover, and hiring needs. This is a timeline for someone who has a lot of potential and already has a degree. Speak to your leadership about your growth and development and ensure you and your area get noticed by your DSD.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 6, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Does an ETL get a bonus that makes working all those hours worth it?


It really depends on what your personal life looks like, and the value of an ETL position changes as your life progresses.


----------

